# Fuel Storage



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Before Y2K I built a Fuel Storage Tank set up. I made a frame work from heavy treated Oak, and used 55 gallon drums for the storage containers. Three on top manifolded together, and 2 below, One for K1, and a second for Gas.
I had a problem with the 55 gallon drums. They had something coating the inside that gas melted. After going through several fuel filter elements on my tanks I pretty much quit using them.

Doing more thinking on this I decided to get a new 55 gallon drum, this time from Hunter Oil Company. They have empty barrels that originally had motor oil, K1, etc in them. So the gas stored in them should not have any issues with a lining not compatable with fuel. 
The 55 gallon barrels are $25, then I will need to check out my Tank Fuel Filter, Hose, and Dispenser, and make sure everything is still functional. I am sure I will need a new Filter Element. I think this round I will go with a single Barrel system, but keep my manifold set up for 3 barrels on hand.

It is handy to have fuel on hand to gas up the UTV, 4 Wheeler, JD Tractor, Lawn Mower, Generator, etc. 

For filling, and as a vent I have a 2" elbo out of the barrel, extending up past the top of the barrel. On top I have a fuel tank fill that is lockable. With the elevated tank this requires a Ladder, and Tractor Fuel Funnel to refill the tank using 5 gallon gas cans.

The K1 tank has never had a problem. It is needing refilled however. I had heard that Hunter was a good source of K1 in my area. I checked with them yesterday, and K1 was $4.85 + Tax. That seems reasonable to me. I will start picking up 5 gallons when I get by the shop during the day, and get to refilling my barrel. 
The K1 barrel just has a lockable Fuel Spigot. I loosen the other bung to let in air. The original plan was for Lamp Oil, however we have used it mostly starting fires. I keep a barbecue starter fluid bottle filled with K1 for this purpose.

Bob


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Your set-up sounds nice.

Old oil drums work well for something that gets drained and filled regularly.

I have in mind a little longer term storage:


Gasoline stored for 5 years - success! 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gasoline-stored-5-years-success-22028/


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BobR1 said:


> The K1 tank has never had a problem. It is needing refilled however. I had heard that Hunter was a good source of K1 in my area. I checked with them yesterday, and K1 was $4.85 + Tax. That seems reasonable to me. I will start picking up 5 gallons when I get by the shop during the day, and get to refilling my barrel.
> The K1 barrel just has a lockable Fuel Spigot. I loosen the other bung to let in air. The original plan was for Lamp Oil, however we have used it mostly starting fires. I keep a barbecue starter fluid bottle filled with K1 for this purpose.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

If you're using it mostly for starting fires, why not get something cheaper like diesel?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> If you're using it mostly for starting fires, why not get something cheaper like diesel?


That was my first thought as well. My wife likes to use the charcoal lighter fluid as it comes in the bottle from the store 

I use scrap paper and twigs. Yeah, it takes longer but I enjoy developing the skill of the process.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have so much "stuff" to start fires, I wouldn't even consider using diesel, kero or such.

I have alcohol & hand sanitizer in large quantities. _I prefer the hand sanitizer since the jel slows the burn so the wood has a better chance to catch on.

_Also have the kind of paper grocery bags are made of... in 5000' rolls. A wad of that with some hand sanitizer and you're pretty much guaranteed to get a fire going easily and quickly.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

The reason for K1, and not Diesel Fuel is so it can be used for Lamp Oil if needed. The wife normally keeps a fair amount of Lamp Oil on hand for our normal power outages that we have now and again in the Winter. I have Barbecue Starter Fluid on hand all the time, as I do Dutch Oven Cooking a lot. Refilling a Starter Jug with K1 is cheaper than her using the starter fluid for trash fires.

The 55 gallon fuel tank is pretty much in line with what I will use without needing to treating the fuel for storage. We have a 4 wheeler, Ranger UTV, a gas tractor, lawn mowers, and a generator, as well as the 2-Cycle tools like chain saws, and weed eater. Getting the Fuel Drum back up and running will be handier than keeping 5 gallon cans of gas on hand.

Keeping the manafold on hand incase I need to plus up the storage again.

Bob


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BobR1 said:


> On top I have a fuel tank fill that is lockable. With the elevated tank this requires a Ladder, and Tractor Fuel Funnel to refill the tank using 5 gallon gas cans.


Yikes! 
I just re-read this. How far up do you have to climb? 
Would you be interested in some tips on how to use a (cheap/free) 12 volt pump to fill your tanks?


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

LincTex said:


> Yikes!
> I just re-read this. How far up do you have to climb?
> Would you be interested in some tips on how to use a (cheap/free) 12 volt pump to fill your tanks?


I would be interested. Unless it's at the link you posted above, I'm headed there now.

Also, I can't recall the number but all barrels are marked with a number for what they're approved for holding. there's a particular number which means it safe for holding fuel.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jewel said:


> I would be interested. Unless it's at the link you posted above, I'm headed there now..


The process in the link to the thread I posted above isn't meant for novices, but it is meant for people who are serious about making sure they have some fuel that will be good years later. Anytime fuel is stored under pressure you have to be super extra vigilant.

I was just going to give him some suggestions on how to find/using some free/cheap 12 volt automotive fuel pumps to fill his barrels instead of climbing up a ladder with gas cans!!



Jewel said:


> Also, I can't recall the number but all barrels are marked with a number for what they're approved for holding. there's a particular number which means it safe for holding fuel.


His current ones are steel that used to hold lubrication oil. 
Those are fine for fuel storage (not under pressure, though).
The first ones he tried had some type of paint (or foam/glue) inside that couldn't handle fuel.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Out East many homes are heated with heating oil, basic poor grade of diesel and when it really gets cold goes to off road diesel, anyhow tanks for this are around 275 gallons, new go for around 300 dollars. Many people have gone to alternative fuels so tanks are easy to find and some are just given away to rid them from their yards. If they are really old they make wonderful large BBQ setups with a cutting torch. They can be had with legs, regular 3/4 threaded pipe. You can get them to mount either horizontal or vertical. I have found several that needed little rinse out and picked up either free or 50 dollars for newer ones.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

*LincTex* The vehicle fuel pump is a good idea. Cheap, and would work well.

I have a good 6 foot fiberglass ladder, and a large tractor fuel funnel. Dumping in a 5 gallon can or two is not a big deal. Back when I had the 3 tanks manafolded together I was filling the 4th 55 gallon barrel with gas, and transporting it home to fill the other 3 barrels. Doing it that way, an electric transfer pump would have really been handy.

If you were refering to using a non-elevated barrel for the storage tank and then pumping the fuel into the equipment using it. Good Idea, however I already have everything to make an elevated farm fuel gravity feed system work. Farm Tank Fuel Filter, Fuel Tank Hose, and Fuel Hose Dispenser.

*Helicopter5472* In my area wood heat was the primary heat source, so the Fuel Oil tanks are not all that common here. We do have the Farm Fuel tanks both new and used. However for *non*-Long Term Storage, I think I will be better off with a 55 Gallon tank to replace 3 - 4 of the 5 Gallon Gas Cans.
For long term storage the larger tanks would be the better route by far.
Thank you for the information. That will probably help someone to locate the fuel storage tank they are looking for.

Bob


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BobR1 said:


> If you were refering to using a non-elevated barrel for the storage tank and then pumping the fuel into the equipment using it. Good Idea, however I already have everything to make an elevated farm fuel gravity feed system work.


You could do that too, 
But I usually fill vehicles & such with either gravity or a hand-operated barrel pump. I was really meaning to fill your bulk overhead barrels from the ground with an electric pump, instead of climbing a ladder.

Years ago an old filling station/garage had an overhead oil barrel setup "in the rafters" for their various engine oils and fluids. They used a little electric motor driven gear-type oil pump with a 4' long dip tube on a hose that was used to suck oil out from a new drum on the ground and pump it up into whichever overhead barrel you selected with a valve. When you were done with the pump, the same valve dispensed whichever fluid you needed. It was a slick set-up, and when the place closed down, a local farmer I knew bought it and put it up over the office in his main shop.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

LincTex said:


> The process in the link to the thread I posted above isn't meant for novices, but it is meant for people who are serious about making sure they have some fuel that will be good years later. Anytime fuel is stored under pressure you have to be super extra vigilant.
> 
> Didn't mean to imply that it was. Fuel can be dangerous no matter how it's stored
> 
> ...


This is what the code is for, to tell which ones can handle fuel safely.


----------

